# Almond Paste Cookies



## contessacannoli (Oct 15, 2007)

Because I bake for our local farmers market, I'm looking for a recipe for those delicious large horseshoe shaped almond paste cookies, rolled in slivered almonds. I've tried some combinations of ingredients, but can't seem to come up with one that retains it's crackling plumpness after baking. Any help will be appreciated. contessacannoli


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I think you are just looking for a macaroon paste recipe. Maybe cut back on the egg whites a little. A lot has to do with how the cookies are stored, keep in mind that cookies based on almond past will suck up moisture.


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

The recipe I have is called danish butter cookie,
2 1/2 # A.P. Flour
1 3/4 # butter soft
1 # sugar
9 ox almond paste
9 oz egg yolks
1 oz white rum
Cream butter & sugar and add almond paste in small pieces, mix well. Add flour then yolks & rum..scrape the sides well and mix again. Place in pastry bag with a star tip and pipe out to desired shape. 350 degrees


----------



## contessacannoli (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks, pjm333, I'll give your recipe a try.


----------

